# Dog Eats Daddy Croogers - will this harm him?



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello, 
My dog keeps eating daddy croogers (aka chiggy pigs/dampers/wood lice), of which there used to be a thriving population in my house. Will they do him any harm? He isn't unwell in any way, but I just wanted to check.

Can I just say thanks for all the great advice on this step? It's been so useful & sometimes eye opening. Especially the stuff about feeding. My dog is now on Wainwrights; I was horrified by what I found about the 'big-famous' brands. This site made me study the ingredients & what a shock. Have you seen the craps in bloody Iams? Damn con artists.

The rspca stuff is somewhat alarming too.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Wig Dog said:


> Hello,
> *My dog keeps eating daddy croogers (aka chiggy pigs/dampers/wood lice), of which there used to be a thriving population in my house. Will they do him any harm? He isn't unwell in any way, but I just wanted to check.*
> 
> Can I just say thanks for all the great advice on this step? It's been so useful & sometimes eye opening. Especially the stuff about feeding. My dog is now on Wainwrights; I was horrified by what I found about the 'big-famous' brands. This site made me study the ingredients & what a shock. Have you seen the craps in bloody Iams? Damn con artists.
> ...


I doubt it - these nutritive arthropods are pure protein.


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

Marvellous news; a free supply of dog food. 

I feel a bit sorry for the croogers though, I've been happily sharing a home with them for years now. I was rathered alarmed by them when I moved in & tried to eradicate them by chucking them down the loo. That was until the day I picked one up with a bit of bog paper, chucked him & forgot to flush. When I came back later for a wee & lifted the lid the brave crooger was stood on top of the bit bog roll waving his feelers at me. Damn near broke my heart so I had to fish him out & release him behind the bath.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wig Dog said:


> Hello,
> My dog keeps eating daddy croogers (aka chiggy pigs/dampers/wood lice)


Daddy croogers! :lol:

That's a new name to me.... they get called all kinds of things - I've heard they are known as Slaters oop North

Think I have heard of Chiggy pigs before.

The ones that roll into a ball are called Pill Bugs round here, but the old Somerset name for wood lice is Gramferjigs or (Gramfyjigs) (which loosely translates to Grandfather Earwigs).


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

Hmmm... I'm from Devon originally, but they were Chiggy Pigs there. My parents were from oop north & Somerset. Maybe something got lost in translation? Anyway if anyone has issues with them I have a dog who can help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lostbear said:


> I doubt it - these nutritive arthropods are pure protein.


Hugh Fearnley whittingstall cooked and ate some on a cook on the wild side series in which case if they are safe for us to eat, I should imagine they are OK for a dog. Not as though I would fancy them though


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hugh Fearnley whittingstall cooked and ate some on a cook on the wild side series in which case if they are safe for us to eat, I should imagine they are OK for a dog. Not as though I would fancy them though


Aren't they closely related to shrimps and prawns?

Definitely Gramfyjigs here in central Somerset


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Aren't they closely related to shrimps and prawns?
> 
> Definitely Gramfyjigs here in central Somerset


If I remember rightly it might have been what he said they tasted like, Im not about to fry some up and confirm it though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If I remember rightly it might have been what he said they tasted like, Im not about to fry some up and confirm it though.


 Mmmm crunchy! Pass the Marie Rose sauce.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmmm, we always called them 'woodys' boring old Londoners eh? Lol. 

Your little pooch certainly looks good on them, may have to get some for mine - ha ha! 
Iams is a disgusting food and Procter & Gamble are disgusting in their testing of Beagles and force feeding it. I once went into my local Asda store and underneath all P&G products were little stickers on animal cruelty and testing. Don't buy their brands now, not Bold or Ariel either but a different biological brand. I wish company's always stated when products are NOT tested on animals, would save a lot of googling.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I wish company's always stated when products are NOT tested on animals, would save a lot of googling.


Slightly off topic - did you know Quorn (yes the human foodstuff) was also tested on animals? 
Put me right off it.... not that I liked the idea of it anyway (and it allegedly has too much sugar to be used by diabetics). 
Human Kibble?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Quorn? What's that all about? Vegetarians eat that because they don't like eating animals and that's just an insult IMO.  They should be made to state that on the packaging. I use it sometimes and think I'm doing my bit for animals - obviously not! Won't be using it again now, the cheek!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Quorn? What's that all about? Vegetarians eat that because they don't like eating animals and that's just an insult IMO.  They should be made to state that on the packaging. I use it sometimes and think I'm doing my bit for animals - obviously not! Won't be using it again now, the cheek!!


The advice across the board is to avoid processed foods.
You can't get a better example of a processed food that Quorn really. When you look at the multinationals who developed it, "human kibble" does come to mind.

I found out about the animal testing by chance not long after it came out. I was bored in the local library waiting to get on an internet terminal and picked up the RSPCA magazine. Not something I'd read before and haven't since, but the article on the testing was in there.


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Slightly off topic - did you know Quorn (yes the human foodstuff) was also tested on animals?
> Put me right off it.... not that I liked the idea of it anyway (and it allegedly has too much sugar to be used by diabetics).
> Human Kibble?


Blimey! I eat loads of quorn! I'm not veggie, but I can't stand the smell of raw meat. I'm going to have to start sharing the doggy's Wainwrights & crooger diet. Or hanging round other people's houses at tea time with a hopeful look on my face.


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

Malmum said:


> Hmmm, we always called them 'woodys' boring old Londoners eh? Lol.
> 
> Your little pooch certainly looks good on them, may have to get some for mine - ha ha!
> Iams is a disgusting food and Procter & Gamble are disgusting in their testing of Beagles and force feeding it. I once went into my local Asda store and underneath all P&G products were little stickers on animal cruelty and testing. Don't buy their brands now, not Bold or Ariel either but a different biological brand. I wish company's always stated when products are NOT tested on animals, would save a lot of googling.


I was horrified by what is in Iams. I haven't had a dog for years & my last one was fed on tripe. He wouldn't touch tinned dog food; obviously he was wiser than me. I'd never even thought about dog food ingredients until I fount PF. I'm embarrassed to admit that I've been very naive & fallen for the marketing hype. Now I'd rather wee Mike the dog lived exclusively on Daddy Croogers than feed him any of the big brands.

Off topic: since finding him a little over a month ago I've been saddened how people & businesses just seem to see pound signs when they look at dogs (& other animals of course). I found my little love on the internet & while searching was shocked by how many dogs are available & being bred & bred & bred. All those hundreds of fashionable Chihuahuas? Who is going to home them all? What used to be called mongrels being given fancy names & huge price tags. It's bloody rotten what we are doing to them. My little dog was being other rid of by a person who kept him in a cage for hours of the day. Apparently he's a bichon-a-ranian. To me he's Mike the mongrel & he loves to run in the woods. His 'breed' is being sold for hundreds of pounds & is marketed as 'hypo-allergenic'. You want to see the hair in my house. What happens to his little cousin who is chosen on this basis & grows into a fluffy hairball that makes the allergice person poorly? Another unwanted dog on pets4homes. It's a scandal, but no-one seems to care or notice. Apart from people on here of course!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Wig Dog said:


> I was horrified by what is in Iams. I haven't had a dog for years & my last one was fed on tripe. He wouldn't touch tinned dog food; obviously he was wiser than me. I'd never even thought about dog food ingredients until I fount PF. I'm embarrassed to admit that I've been very naive & fallen for the marketing hype. Now I'd rather wee Mike the dog lived exclusively on Daddy Croogers than feed him any of the big brands.
> 
> Off topic: since finding him a little over a month ago I've been saddened how people & businesses just seem to see pound signs when they look at dogs (& other animals of course). I found my little love on the internet & while searching was shocked by how many dogs are available & being bred & bred & bred. All those hundreds of fashionable Chihuahuas? Who is going to home them all? What used to be called mongrels being given fancy names & huge price tags. It's bloody rotten what we are doing to them. My little dog was being other rid of by a person who kept him in a cage for hours of the day. Apparently he's a bichon-a-ranian. To me he's Mike the mongrel & he loves to run in the woods. His 'breed' is being sold for hundreds of pounds & is marketed as 'hypo-allergenic'. You want to see the hair in my house. What happens to his little cousin who is chosen on this basis & grows into a fluffy hairball that makes the allergice person poorly? Another unwanted dog on pets4homes. It's a scandal, but no-one seems to care or notice. Apart from people on here of course!


Completely aggree about fancey crosses with hefty price tags. Its such common practice to make a doodle dog but not much thought is often put into the breeding. Their some Cockerpoo breeders (cocker spaniel cross poodle) which are going to great efforts to form a good cross with health tests but they are rare and almost as expensive as their pedigree parents.

Sadly people will pay high for what they believe in and then get rid when the dog doesn't add up. Many owners just don't get what it takes to be a responsable owner these days :<


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

Too true. It is also startling how many people are getting rid of dogs because they didn't know how big they'd get or, even more mind-boggling, how much work they'd be. I find that level of ignorance unforgivable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Wig Dog said:


> Too true. It is also startling how many people are getting rid of dogs because they didn't know how big they'd get or, even more mind-boggling, how much work they'd be. I find that level of ignorance unforgivable.


Or because their pregnant :<


----------

